# My website - critique welcome



## ISO500 (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi,

I am running my own photoblog for some time now: ISO 500 | Photography

It's mainly street (Berlin, Germany) and urban exploration in black and white.

Maybe some of you like to visit and give me some feedback?

Thanks,

Iso500


----------

